# Survival Wisdom & Know How: Everything You Need to Know to Thrive in the Wilderness



## Nelco (Apr 4, 2011)

Best Survival book I've found:
Survival Wisdom & Know How: Everything You Need to Know to Thrive in the Wilderness

If anyone's looking for a decent one..it's a big book, but not as heavy as it looks to be.

Amazon.com: Survival Wisdom & Know How: Everything You Need to Know to Thrive in the Wilderness (9781579127534): CC The Editors of Stackpole Books: Books


----------



## SleazeLightning (Apr 23, 2011)

Great shit. All you really need is your own knowledge, which is free and doesn't weigh an ounce...a good knife or hatchet helps too. My new survival hero is Ray Mears...anybody check that dude out?


----------



## wildboy860 (Apr 23, 2011)

YES!!!! I have this booked stpred at my parents house! It literally covers every aspect of wilderness survival. And I've read over ten survival books, it easily takes the cake!!!


----------



## Nelco (May 3, 2011)

SleazeLightning said:


> Great shit. All you really need is your own knowledge, which is free and doesn't weigh an ounce...a good knife or hatchet helps too. My new survival hero is Ray Mears...anybody check that dude out?



ditched the hatchet two summers ago..that thing was heavy


----------



## Nelco (May 3, 2011)

wildboy860 said:


> YES!!!! I have this booked stpred at my parents house! It literally covers every aspect of wilderness survival. And I've read over ten survival books, it easily takes the cake!!!



it is a good read, but to heavy to drag around...but i've learned more from that one, than the sas i just got


----------



## SquatOrDie (May 31, 2011)

May i Suggest the "SAS Survival Guide(For Any Climate,Any Situation) by.Colins Gem"


http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/513Qup0IxyL._SL500_AA300_.jpg


----------

